# Bahnschrift Font



## Vorjohn (Mar 24, 2018)

I have tested the new Bahnschrift font on my Lumia 640 and it looks unique and amazing so I thought it would be great to share the registry with you !! 
Copy the registry text to the notepad and then add the .reg tag 
 Copy the file to the mobile 
Use Interop tools to install it and then reboot !

Registry Text: 

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Fonts]
"Segoe UI (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Bold (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Bold Italic (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Italic (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Light (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Semibold (TrueType)"=""
"Segoe UI Symbol (TrueType)"=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\FontSubstitutes]

"Segoe UI"="Bahnschrift"


----------



## Andrew082 (Mar 30, 2018)

Vorjohn said:


> I have tested the new Bahnschrift font on my Lumia 640 and it looks unique and amazing so I thought it would be great to share the registry with you !!
> Copy the registry text to the notepad and then add the .reg tag
> Copy the file to the mobile
> Use Interop tools to install it and then reboot !
> ...

Click to collapse



Good afternoon!
Show how it looks (attach screenshots)!


----------

